# The best put down line ever.....



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

For those that don't know him, Major General Peter Cosgrove is an 'Australian treasure!' 

General Cosgrove was interviewed on the radio recently. 
Read his reply to the lady who interviewed him concerning guns and children. 

Regardless of how you feel about gun laws you gotta love this! This is one of the best comeback lines of all time. 

It is a portion of an ABC radio interview between a female broadcaster and General Cosgrove who was about to sponsor a Boy Scout Troop visiting his military Headquarters. 


FEMALE INTERVIEWER:
So, General Cosgrove, what things are you going to teach these young boys when they visit your base?

GENERAL COSGROVE:
We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery and shooting. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: 
Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it?

GENERAL COSGROVE:
I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range.

FEMALE INTERVIEWER:
Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching children?

GENERAL COSGROVE:
I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER:
But you're equipping them to become violent killers.

GENERAL COSGROVE:
Well, Ma'am, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you?



The radiocast went silent for 46 seconds and when it returned, the interview was over.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

mmmmmmmm

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

May I offer this little gem:

: 'This man is suffering from Acute Pseudo Intellectual Superiority and Overbearing Pomposity Syndrome. I recommend a prolonged course of public silence.

tony


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

It never happened. google snopes.

Olley


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Yeahhh!
But if it had.......................................GRRRRR!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Put down*

This isn't exactly a put down, it's a bring down.

A quite pompous Bishop had been newly appointed to the governing body of a very posh public girls school. End of term came and the girls who were leaving aged 16 to 17 were to be presented with certificates at a special ceremony attended by the whole school, parents and local dignitaries.

The Bishop was asked to present the certificates and during the ceremony each girl, as her name was called, would mount the steps to the podium whereupon the bishop would present the award accompanied by a little small talk about her ambitions etc.

Some girls were going into the law, others medicine and some were just staying at home with mummy and daddy to look after the ponies.

Towards the end of the proceeding a 16 year old named Mandy was called forward. After a delay of some minutes Mandy tottered forward on very high heels as she blew out a mouthful of cigarette smoke . She wore an impossibly short mini skirt which left little to the imagination. She was a buxom girl and as she mounted the steps to the stage she tripped and just saved herself from falling. However she wore no bra and the top buttons of her thin white blouse popped open revealing her ample assets to those on the podium and the assembled congregation. As Mandy righted herself and stumbled towards the bishop she managed to load herself back into her blouse which she held closed with one hand whilst reaching towards the bishop and her certificate with the other.

The bishop, mortified with embarrassment was at a loss for small talk but as he handed Mandy her certificate he managed to clear his throat and utter "And what will you be doing after you leave school my dear.

Mandy paused for a few seconds thought, she fluttered her false eyelashes, smiled and said, "Well I was going to go straight home but I am open to suggestions"


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Billy Connolly to a heckler

Don't tell me how to do my job, do I go to your job and tell you how to sweep up?


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

"I SMOKE bigger things than that!" ... Dublin prostitute to a teenage Peter O'Toole. (As told by Peter O'Toole on Parkinson, as I recollect.)


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sir,,you are drunk !!

Madam you are ugly, but in the morning "I" will be sober.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Jokesn and Trivia*

The TV chat show guest was late but still would not come on set until the makeup people had finished with him, done his hair etc and wardrobe had kitted him out in the finest skin tight black leather trousers and white silk shirt open to the waist to show off his newly fitted chest wig and medallion.

He gave careful instructions to the camera man on which side was his best and the lighting people were given their instructions too.

Finally after a delay of some 40 minutes during which the hapless presenter had to add lib the guest arrived on set and took his place.

Presenter; "Glad you could come today as I am sure the ladies in the studio audience have been looking forward to seing you."

Guest; Yes, here at last, you know, like, with all the presure on celebrities these days, it gets harder and harder to met the demands of my fans, especially the female ones, if you know what I mean."

Presenter; "Yes I understand you are a hit with the ladies, is it true, as you were reported to say in a fanzine article, you are very highly sexed and have extensive experience in that direction?"

Guest; "Well you know how it is, but a man of my stature, if you know what mean, does not like to boast too much."

Presenter; Is it also true, as I hear on the showbiz grapevine and from your fellow celebrities, that the vast majority of your extensive sexual experience, you gained on your own?"

At this point the guest was suddenly taken ill and the interview ended.


----------

